# Sticky  Guest Authorship Program



## admin

We’re searching for members who are qualified volunteer writers to help keep the site passionate, focused, and informed about all of the newest topics.

*Guest Authorship Program!*

Guest Authors are volunteers from the community who are interested in contributing insightful and engaging pieces about relevant topics to keep the community informed and growing.

*What we are looking for*

We are looking for active community members in good standing who can write well-thought-out content on their particular area of interest within the community’s focus. Passionate, subject matter experts with a finger on the pulse of their community make great Guest Authors.

*What the role entails*

Guest authors create articles the same way they would otherwise create new threads in the forum but receive access to expanded content tools and formatting options. Volunteer guest authors can create as many or as few articles as they wish but are encouraged to help keep their communities updated about the latest news and developments in their areas.

*Perks*

This is a volunteer role. All those who join the Guest Authorship program are granted premium account status as our way of saying “Thank you!” for as long as they are a part of the program. Members who are participants in the program will also display as a badged writer within the community! Each Guest Author’s profile is shown prominently with a small excerpt “About you” at the foot of every article, as well as under the Articles tab on your profile page. Volunteer Guest Authors are also proudly displayed on the unique member page along with all other Guest Authors on the site. Additional perks may be added as and when they are added to the platform. Best of all, Guest Authors receive the gratitude of a community well-served by their articles and insightful news, reviews, and perspectives!

*How to apply*

For those interested in helping out and sharing their writing please fill out the following form:
Guest Authors Program Application


----------

